# MSI GT70 vs G750JZ



## Morytox (19. März 2014)

Liebe Community,

leider hat sich meine damalige Überlegung erübrigt, da zu dem Zeitpunkt der Kauf noch nicht möglich war, jetzt aber aktuell ist.
Leider sieht das Angebot nun grundverschieden aus.

An alle Antwortenden: Ich bin an Cyberport gebunden und kann nur dort ein System kaufen. (MPP) Daher kann ich nur ein Fertigsystem kaufen (Notebook oder PC) wobei die Fertigen PC's dort mäßig sind.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich das neue Asus (Asus G750JZ-T4023H ROG Gaming Notebook Full HD SSD GTX880M Blu-ray Windows 8.1)
nehmen soll und damit den Nachfolger meiner ersten überlegung oder das GT70 mit besserer Ausstattung aber schlechterem Case. (MSI GT70-2PE16SR21B Gaming Notebook i7-4800MQ SSD GTX880M Full-HD Win 8.1)

Für das Asus sprechen aus meiner Sicht nur das bessere Gehäuse.

Das MSI Punktet mit der ausstattung (Doppelter Ram, SSD-Raid, 8g Graka Mem, stärkere CPU) und die bessere Wartbarkeit. (Lüfter sind frei Zugänglich )
Das einzige was mich stört ist das Barebone oder besser: Das bunte Barebone. Hab da auch angst, dass die Quali richtig mieß ist.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit einer oder beiden Produktreihen ?

Ne weitere Überlegung war das GT60 mit 3k Display oder das GS70 mit 3k Display und GTX870m welches leicht und dünn ist aber dennoch gute (?) leistung in Top Titeln bringt...
Das GT60 jedoch ist nicht so gut von haus aus Ausgestattet...

Was denkt ihr ?


----------



## julianbl (19. März 2014)

Schau bei schenker (mysn.de) oder hawkforce.de, mein Favorit ist hawkforce, top preisleistung und für 2000 € bekommt da mehr für dein Geld.


----------



## iTzZent (19. März 2014)

@*julianbl* also bei Hawkforce zahlt man für die gleiche Ausstattung sportliche 257Euro *mehr*...



> *LUNA2 P170SM-A* *
> DISPLAY:*                   17.3" FullHD NonGlare LED                                                         *
> PROZESSOR:*                   Intel Core i7-4800MQ 2.7GHz/3.7GHz Turbo 6MB L3 Cache                                                          *
> GRAFIKKARTE:*                   NVidia® GeForce® GTX880M - *8GB GDDR5* - DX11 - Optimus                                                         *
> ...



Und bekommt dafür ein schlechteres Gerät, da der Clevo Barebone bei weitem lauter ist und ein ehr schlechtes Soundsystem hat.

Bei MySN sind es denn schon 320Euro mehr im direkten Vergleich zum MSI GT70.

@*Morytox* das Asus hat ein etwas besseres Kühlsystem, lässt sich aber nicht so komfortable reinigen/warten wie das MSI GT70. Auch das Soundsystem ist beim MSI GT70 deutlich besser. Prozessor und Grafikkarte sind nicht austauschbar, da fest verlötet, beim MSI lässt sich alles problemlos austauschen. Ich würde persönlich ehr zum MSI greifen.


----------



## Morytox (19. März 2014)

Danke für die eine gute antwort und @julianbl: erst lesen dann antworten. Total die frage verfehlt.. Leider


----------



## iTzZent (19. März 2014)

Und was das GT60 angeht... das ist genauso wie das GT70. Gleiches Kühlsystem, gleiches Soundsystem etc... nur die GTX880M fehlt... dafür gibt es ein 3K Display, welches aber mit der GTX870M nicht anständig befeuert werden kann.

Recht interessant wird auch noch das GS60 werden. Dies ist deutlich dünner und auch extrem schnell. Nachteil wird hier aber auch das zu schwache Kühlsystem sein, dazu gibt es aber noch keine Tests. Auch da gibt es eine Version mit 3K Display und GTX870M.

Wenn du sparen willst, warte noch ein wenig bis Medion das neue Erazer raus bringt, das wird denn deutlich günstiger wie das baugleiche MSI GT70 bei gleicher Ausstattung. Das ist denn auch nicht so sehr verspielt... da gibt es nur eine blaue Beleuchtung. Die Verarbeitung ist bei MSI und Medion Gamingnotebooks erstklassig. Die Handballenablage ist bei beiden aus Alu, beim GT70 wird auch dem Displaydeckel auch noch Alu verwendet.


----------



## Cinnayum (19. März 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> dafür gibt es ein 3K Display, welches aber mit der GTX870M nicht anständig befeuert werden kann.
> ...
> Die Verarbeitung ist bei MSI und Medion Gamingnotebooks erstklassig.


 
1. Wollte ich auch schreiben.

2. Halte ich schlicht für falsch. Mein letztes MSI liegt zwar schon eine Weile zurück, aber mein aktuelles Medion (Akoya, kein Gamingbook) hat um Welten bessere Lautsprecher.
Und beide Hersteller bauen das dünnste und gammeligste Plastik in ihre Kisten ein, das es gibt.
Dazu waren die Scharniere beim MSI eine Katastrophe. Viel zu schwergängig und der *komplette* Deckel ist einfach abgebrochen. Nachdem ich innen gesehen hatte, wie das konstruiert war, wurde mir schlagartig klar: Das soll überhaupt nicht halten. Das MUSS kaputt gehen.
4 M2 Schräubchen mit in 1mm Plastik eingefassten Muttern pro Seite halten einen 17,3"-Displaydeckel mit Scharnieren, die ausgebaut ohne die Hebelwirkung des Gehäuses, nur mit zwei ZANGEN geöffnet oder geschlossen werden können. Dass die Scherkräfte das Gehäuse über kurz oder lang zerstören werden, wurde bewusst in Kauf genommen und zu einem Preis von damals 1700-2000€ verkauft.
Von MSI kaufe ich bestimmt kein Notebook mehr.
Außerdem war die Kühlung laut und schlecht. Permanente Überhitzung und mehrfacher Tod der Grafikkarte in Folge.

Man sagt den ASUS G-Books nach, dass es die einzigen sind, die ihre Komponenten mit Normtakt verlässlich kühlen können.
Insofern würde ich es damit versuchen.


----------



## iTzZent (19. März 2014)

Welches MSI hattest du denn ? Die alten Gamingnotebooks von MSI waren auch noch komplett aus Plastik. Erst ab der Ivy Bridge Generation gibt es eine anständige Verarbeitung. Die Schanierprobleme hat MSI hinter sich gebracht, davon waren nur alten Serien betroffen, speziell die GX620/GT620 und deren Classic Versionen CR620/CX620. In Sachen Soundsystem ist die MSI GT /GX Serie das aktuell beste, was es auf dem Markt gibt. Es gibt kein anderes Notebook mit solch einem guten Soundsystem. Das gleiche Soundsystem gibt es auch bei den aktuellen Medion Erazer Serien.

Schaniere lassen sich übrigens immer nur sehr viel Kraft ohne Hebelwirkung bewegen... und 4 Schrauben pro Seite ist normal. Das Problem mit rausgrissenen Muttern hatte nicht nur MSI, damit plagten sich viele Hersteller rum.... das Thema haben die meisten aber in den Griff bekommen. 

Was die Kühlung angeht... die aktuelle Haswell GT Serie hat das aktuell beste Kühlsystem auf dem Markt, zusammen mit den Asus ROG Geräten. Da gibt es keine Überhitzung und auch an einen Tod der Grafikkarte ist nicht zu denken. Ich vermute mal ganz stark, das du ein MSI GX600 mit GT8600M hattest...

Du kannst uralte Notebooks nicht mit aktuellen HighEnd Geräten vergleichen ! Die Entwicklung ist extrem vorrangeschritten. MSI zählt zu den besten Herstellern für Gamingnotebooks. Medion verwendet einfach nur einen anderen Namen und verändert etwas das optische.

Hier mal ein paar Auszüge vom aktuellen MSI GT70H Testbericht: Test MSI GT70H-80M4811B Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests



> Mit der wuchtigen Bauweise wird sich ebenfalls nicht jeder Gamer anfreunden können: *428 x 288 x 60 Millimeter* sind selbst im 17-Zoll-Bereich viel. Die konkurrierenden Clevo Barebones P170SM (One K73-3N) und P177SM (Schenker XMG P703)  sind jeweils ein paar Millimeter flacher. In Kombination mit dem dicken  180-Watt-Netzteil (16,7 x 8,3 x 4,0 Zentimeter) gestaltet sich ein  Transport nicht sonderlich komfortabel. Das GT70 wurde eindeutig *für den stationären Einsatz* konzipiert.
> Vorteil der bulligen Gehäusekonstruktion ist die *gute Stabilität*.  Zwar lässt sich die Base Unit an einigen Stellen leicht durchbiegen  (Tastaturareal, Lüftungsgitter), insgesamt schneidet der 17-Zöller aber  besser ab als die meisten Kontrahenten.
> Die Verarbeitung und die Materialanmutung bewegen sich auf dem typischen Gaming-Niveau, sind also *weder billig noch extrem hochwertig*. Die bereits angesprochenen Clevo Barebones hinterlassen einen ähnlichen Qualitätseindruck. Als Referenz dürfen immer noch das Asus G75V und das Alienware M17x gelten – zumindest in dieser Kategorie.





> Respekt verdient MSI auch für die *durchdachte Kühlkonstruktion*.  Grafikkarte und Prozessor teilen sich zwar einen Lüfter und eine  Heatpipe, verfügen ansonsten jedoch über ein getrenntes System. Top:  Lüfter, CPU und GPU lassen sich bei Bedarf ausbauen.





> Eine  der größten Überraschungen wartet bei der Geräuschentwicklung. Und  nein, keine negative, sondern eine positive, denn das MSI GT70 verhält  sich sowohl im Idle-Betrieb als auch unter Last *ruhiger als die Clevo Barebones* P170SM und P177SM. Das ist besonders erstaunlich, da der 17-Zöller nur einen einzigen Lüfter enthält.
> Während die beiden Gaming-Konkurrenten im  Leerlaufbetrieb mit etwa 36 dB auf sich aufmerksam machen, erreicht das  GT70 lediglich 30-32 dB. Je nach Situation ist das Notebook entweder nur  geringfügig oder fast gar nicht hörbar.
> Im 3DMark 06 dauerte es eine ganze Weile, bis  der Lüfter von 36 dB auf ordentlich wahrnehmbare, aber noch nicht  störende 41-43 dB sprang. Die beiden Clevo Geräte kamen im Test auf  deutlich präsentere 46-47 dB. Der Volllastpegel ist beim GT70 ebenfalls  niedriger (47 vs. 54-55 dB).
> Allgemein punktet MSI mit einer besseren  Lüftersteuerung, die konstanter und weniger sprunghaft agiert. Bei einer  derart kräftigen GPU wie der GeForce GTX 780M hätte man mit einer  höheren Lautstärke rechnen können.





> Neben den Geräuschemissionen können auch die  Temperaturen überzeugen. So pendeln sich die Gehäuseoberflächen nach  zwei Stunden Idle-Betrieb auf erfreulich niedrige 23 °C ein.  Durchschnittlich 33 °C unter Volllast sind ebenfalls angenehm, wobei das  Chassis im Lüfterbereich bis zu 46 °C (Oberseite) respektive 49 °C  (Unterseite) erzielt. Dank der *kühlen Handballenauflage* (maximal 28 °C) kann man Spiele auch über mehrere Stunden adäquat genießen.
> Obwohl Grafikkarte und Prozessor im Extremfall *bis zu 90 °C*  heiß werden, sind die Hardware-Temperaturen noch einigermaßen  vertretbar. Bei den Festplatten gab der CPUID Hardware Monitor jeweils  knapp 30 °C aus. Kritik müssen wir lediglich am Taktverhalten der  GeForce GTX 780M üben: Während unserer einstündigen Stressphase mit den  Tools Furmark und Prime (unrealistisches Szenario) sank der Chiptakt  temporär auf unter 600 MHz. Das Clevo P177SM Barebone ereilte ein ähnliches Schicksal.
> Alle Messungen wurden mit deaktivierter Cooler-Boost-Technologie durchgeführt





> Der 17-Zöller erbt eine der wichtigsten Stärken der MSI Gamer, nämlich die *exzellente Soundqualität*.  Das 2.1-System aus dem Hause Dynaudio punktet mit einem recht  ausgewogenen Klang, der alle Tonbereiche anständig zur Geltung kommen  lässt. Vom notebooktypischen Ausfransen bleibt das GT70  weitgehend  verschont.
> Der integrierte *Subwoofer* liefert mithin  den besten Bass, den man aktuell im Notebook-Segment finden kann. Dank  der sehr hohen Maximallaustärke beschallt das GT70 auch größere Räumen  tadellos, wobei der Sound etwas blechern und matschig wird, wenn man es  mit der Einstellung übertreibt.
> Die gute Audioqualität liegt unter anderem an der *Sound-Blaster-Cinema-Technologie*,  welche dem Klang mehr Volumen spendiert und ihn weniger dumpf  erscheinen lässt. Die SBX Pro Studio Option (kommt auch bei den neuen  Clevo Barebones zum Einsatz) sollte immer aktiviert sein.
> Wer keine besonders hohen Ansprüche an den  Sound stellt, kann sich externe Lautsprecher getrost sparen. Selbst die  teuren Geräte von Alienware und Asus schaffen es nicht, das 2.1-System  des GT70 zu übertrumpfen.


Wie du siehst, erstmal VORHER informieren, dann posten. Wenn du nicht weist, was MSI aktuell im Angebot hat, einfach nicht auf einen Post anworten, in dem es um einen Vergleich von aktuellen Geräten geht !


----------



## Morytox (20. März 2014)

Danke für die Infos: aber leider muss ich auch hier etwas ergänzen: 
Medion steht definitiv nicht zur debatte. Wie anfangs erwähnt geht es hier um verfügbare Geräte bei Cyberport (Mitarbeiter-PC-Programm).

Zum 15 Zöller: MSI GT60 Dominator Pro Gaming Notebook i7-4800MQ WQHD+ GTX880M Windows 8.1

Graka ist ebenfalls die 880m mit 8g mem. Hauptunterschiede: Eine SSD Weniger (kein raid) aber weiterhin 3 msata Ports, Das Display mit 2880er auflösung, 2 Mini Display Ports, statt MDP + VGA und eben der Größenfaktor und Portanordnung.

Bei der 870m seh ich auf der Habenseite eben dass der GK104 weiter aufgebort wurde und nun einfach wesentlich stärker ist als die 770m.
Das bei einem Flachen Notebook kann doch wieder interessant werden. Das niveau sollte knapp unterhalb der 780m liegen. (Mehr takt weniger Shader).

Daher meine Überlegungen. Leider fehlt es eben noch an Benchmarks zur 870m und die GS Modelle sind erst ab ende April verfügbar. 

Eine Weitere Frage die sich mir stellt ist: Wie schnell lässt sich das SSD-Raid anpassen (eine SSD auf 3 SSD's, oder von 2 auf 3) Ist immer eine Neuinstallation nötig, kann man das alles aus dem Recovery wieder herstellen? etc...


----------



## Morytox (20. März 2014)

für alle interessierten: hab mir heute das GT70 mit specialausstattung bestellt ( MSI GT70-2PE16SR231B Gaming-Notebook i7-4800MQ SSD RAID Full-HD GTX880M Win 8.1).

Wer interesse hat soll bescheid geben dann kann ich nen paar Zeilen zu schreiben, auf fragen dazu antworten und benches bereitstellen! 

Freu mich!


----------



## JonnyDee (20. März 2014)

.... nicht schlecht...


  Stehe mitunter vor der gleichen Wahl wie du und weiß auch nicht so recht ob Asus oder MSI

  Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn du das Book mal im Bereich Gaming, Soundausgabe, Kühlung, Display empfinden und Lautstärke testen könntest und mal nen bissel was zu schreibst so das jeder dein Eindruck vom Notebook versteht. 

  Da MSI ja ihre Hausaufgaben im Bereich Kühlung gemacht haben und schon mit der GT70/70h Serie bewiesen haben, das Kühlung auch mit einen Lüfter auf Asus G75/750 Niveau trotz GTX 780m geht bin ich diesem Fall echt gespannt.

  Preislich nehmen sich ja beide nichts. Immo steht bei mir das Asus ganz oben da ich noch kein Vergleich zum neuen MSI habe…

  Sach bescheid wenn de fertig bist mit deinem Testpost    …


  MfG
da Jonny


----------



## Morytox (20. März 2014)

hoffentlich hab ich das ding bis ende kommender Woche...


----------



## iTzZent (21. März 2014)

Wunderbar. Keine schlechte Wahl. Über ein kleines Review würden sich einige Leute freuen ! 

Viel Spass mit dem Gerät !


----------



## Cinnayum (21. März 2014)

@iTzZent: Ja ich hatte ein älteres Modell.

Aber genau die fundierte Hilfe, die du auf meine Erfahrungen gepostet hast, hätte auch dem TE wesentlich weitergeholfen!

Insofern  für die Mühe und da ich im Herbst auch ein neues Book kaufen werde, kann ich MSI nun wieder mit auf die Liste setzen.

Trotzdem konnte man das damalige Modell locker bis 2500€ konfigurieren und stellte das "Beste" dar, was MSI Spielern damals unterjubeln wollte.
Und diesem Anspruch ist es überhaupt nicht gerecht geworden. Inflationsbereinigt (5-6 Jahre sind auch nochmal + 10-12%) war das eine immense Menge Geld.

@Morytox Viel Spaß mit der Kiste.


----------



## Morytox (21. März 2014)

kann die punkte alle nachvollziehen. Werde jedoch im Rahmen von einem Mitarbeiter Pc Programms ca. 25 % effektiv am Preis sparen. Dadurch nehm ich jetzt das beste was man zzt. bekommen kann mit leichten aufrüstoptionen und dann schau ich mal was die Zeit bringt. Denke die Zeit der Towerpc's geht langsam dem Ende zu. Bin normaler Spieler und kein Enthusiast, aber dieses Marktsegement schrumpft halt langsam...


----------



## jondo88 (23. März 2014)

Morytox schrieb:


> Das MSI Punktet mit der ausstattung (Doppelter Ram, SSD-Raid, 8g Graka Mem, stärkere CPU) ....



Wenn man sich das neue Asus G750JZ auf amerikanischen Händlerseiten anschaut, sind dort SSD-Raid 256 Gb bzw 512 und 24 bzw 32 Gb Ram, je nach Modell angegeben.

z.B. hier Newegg.com - ASUS G750 Series G750JZ-DS71 Gaming Notebook Intel Core i7 4700HQ (2.40GHz) 24GB Memory 1TB HDD 256GB SSD NVIDIA GeForce GTX 880M 17.3" Windows 8.1 64-Bit

Hingegen bei den wenigen deutschen Händlern, wo es schon drin ist, ist "nur" von 8 Gb Ram und nix SSD-Raid die Rede.

Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die ihre Modelle je nach Land ändern !? Man muss wohl abwarten, bis das Asus wirklich in Deutschland erscheint. Das MSI ist ja schon erschienen...


----------



## Morytox (23. März 2014)

Doch, genau so ist das. Das war beim G750JH auch net anders. Auf dem Asiatischen bzw. US Amerikanischen markt wurden die Geräte mit M-SATA sowie mehr Ram gelaunched. Auf dem deutschen markt scheint das anscheinend nicht so wichtig zu sein oder der kurs rechnet sich net ... was auch immer. Zumindest sind die Laptops hier auch abgespeckt rausgekommen und bei dem JZ wird es wieder genau der gleiche Fall sein.


----------



## iTzZent (23. März 2014)

Das ist total Normal... es gibt teilweise ganze Notebookserien, welche nicht in Deutschland erhältlich sind... Wenn ich da an das gute als MSI EX625 denke... das hatte damals nahezu jedes Gamingnotebook in die Tasche gesteckt... und das als "Entertaiment" Notebook.... aber in Deutschland war es nicht erhältlich... 

Importieren bringt auch keine Punkte, alleine schon wegen dem non-DE Keyboard und dem Zoll, welcher gut zuschlägt...


----------



## jondo88 (23. März 2014)

Davon hatte ich keine Ahnung, ist ja interessant. Danke für die Info.

Ich muss meine Wahl auch zwischen Asus und MSI treffen und hatte bisher eher zu Asus tendiert, aber wenn das so ist, werde ich wohl mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch zum MSI greifen.


----------



## Morytox (24. März 2014)

Ich biete mich ja hier Zum test des MSI GT70 Notebooks an, da das die Woche hoffentlich eintreffen sollte. Wenn ihr nett seid könnt ihr mir ja schonmal eine Liste an Sachen aufschreiben die ich mir einmal genauer ansehen soll. Dann kann ich gezielter auf eure Interessen testen!! (neuer Thread dazu ? )


----------



## jondo88 (24. März 2014)

Also es ging mir vor allem um die Gehäuseoptik bzw -verarbeitung und die Geräuschentwicklung. Ansonsten habe ich keinen Zweifel daran, dass das MSI ein Spitzenteil sein muss...


----------



## Morytox (24. März 2014)

Ok dann werd ich das mal etwas näher beleuchten ^^Genau darüber hab ich mir auch gedanken gemacht. Also schaumama


----------



## ronmar59 (3. Juni 2014)

hallo jungs,ich hoffe auch diese tagen der MSI GT70SR2-x80M43237BW zu bekommen...
Er ist seit ein jahr auf der markt und kostete damals 3650,-    ist jetst aber fur 2299 bei amazon.de zu kriegen und der hat viel fur das geld glaube ich..
Wenn er da ist melde ich mich wieder..(amazon hat auf jeden fall das geld schon abgehoben,also denke ich das es dan auch komt..)  lg


----------

